# Wage subsidy scheme for childminder



## lucky23 (30 Mar 2020)

Hi, 
We pay a childminder to come to our house 2 days a week to mind our kids. With the Covid-19 restrictions in place, she can no longer come to our house to work so we have temporarily laid her off but plan to continue to pay her and recieve refunds via the covid-19 wage subsidy scheme and have signed up to that. I have contacted revenue to inform them of this and to ask for clarification that this is ok but just get responses sending me to the generic information and FAQ that is already out there.

My interpretation is: while we are not a business as such, we are an employer that has been negatively impacted by the crisis and, as my wife is a frontline healthcare worker, i am carrying out the childcare while trying to do my own job.

Would welcome any feedback as to whether my interpretation is sound?

Additionally, revenue refunded me too much following my first payroll submission (she is paid 250 per week but looks like they refunded 410 per week) and i would like to refund them sooner rather than later....does anyone have guidance on how to do that (i have let revenue know this and asked for same guidance but await their reply).
Thanks


----------

